# Avatars?



## dancingalone

Every one seems to be defaulting to a picture of a kitty...


----------



## crushing

Have you tried clearing your web browser cache and restarting your computer?


----------



## Catalyst

dancingalone said:


> Every one seems to be defaulting to a picture of a kitty...


 
I'm having the same problem also.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

If that doesn't work, PM Bob, repeatedly, until the problem resolves.


----------



## dancingalone

I don't see how a stuck cache could be the problem.  I'm seeing the same thing in IE, Firefox, and Opera.  <shrugs>  Not a big deal.


----------



## terryl965

Today is April 1st, I am sure this is just part of it here on MT


----------



## dancingalone

terryl965 said:


> Today is April 1st, I am sure this is just part of it here on MT



Duh.  Thanks, Terry.  I guess I should hurry up and file my taxes then.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

See?  That's funny, cause all the avatars I see seem to be Bob in a speedo.

Quite disturbing


----------



## Jade Tigress

What are you all talking about? They look normal to me. If you are having a problem contact Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

OnlyAnEgg said:


> See?  That's funny, cause all the avatars I see seem to be Bob in a speedo.
> 
> Quite disturbing


For the record, I've never posed in a speedo. That's just scary.


But, all the avatars look how they should from my end.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

onlyanegg said:


> see?  That's funny, cause all the avatars i see seem to be bob in a speedo.
> 
> Quite disturbing



ah!  My eyes!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Bob Hubbard said:


> For the record, I've never posed in a speedo. That's just scary.
> 
> 
> But, all the avatars look how they should from my end.


 
Why are you looking at the forum with your end?

Now, _that's_ disturbing


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Because people keep saying that's where my head is, duh.


----------



## CoryKS

dancingalone said:


> Every one seems to be defaulting to a picture of a kitty...


 
Why do you hate kitties?  That's just sick, man.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Bob Hubbard said:


> Because people keep saying that's where my head is, duh.


Now that you point that out, the logic is incontrivertable.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I don't get this... my avatar looks the same as it always has.


----------



## CoryKS

I... I feel... evil.  Really _evil_.  Like I could totally smother the people who feed me in their sleep and not even feel bad about it.


----------



## Flea

CoryKS said:


> I... I feel... evil.  Really _evil_.  Like I could totally smother the people who feed me in their sleep and not even feel bad about it.



Great idea.  I think I'll wait until nightfall and barf in my roommates' shoe.

_Squish._


----------



## Omar B

Oh I f-ing hate cats.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

How can you hate cats?


----------



## Omar B

Just do.  F-ing hate them all.


----------



## Blade96

Omar B said:


> Just do.  F-ing hate them all.









I love cats =]

thats why I am glad the symbol of Shotokan is a big one =]

Now could i pweeese have my shotokan tiger back cuz i cant see him =]

i like the little domestic kitty but....

I have to say Cute joke though.....for april 1

and I've my own thoughts as to who's behind it hehe

and they're not telling us....with the partial talk and the cute little kittens


----------



## Carol

Omar B said:


> Just do.  F-ing hate them all.


----------



## MBuzzy

That's odd, all of my avatars seem to be an axe wielding mad man killing kittens - that's just sick.......


----------



## Carol

Uh oh,

I think I found the reason why the avatars are orange cats.


----------



## Carol

Busted.  And I don't think he's sorry.  He's only sorry he got caught.


----------



## Sukerkin

:chortles:  Caught red handed in the crime, ***** cat 

EDIT: :sigh:  Content filters can be aggrivating sometimes


----------



## Carol

Sukerkin said:


> :chortles:  Caught red handed in the crime, ***** cat
> 
> EDIT: :sigh:  Content filters can be aggrivating sometimes



ROFL!  Well, you can say "tabby cat" instead


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I still have no idea what everyone is going on about.  Oh well, I'm sure normality will return shortly.


----------



## Sukerkin

And ... POP! ... at the word of the Gawd Emperor, the galaxy returns to it's true course


----------

